# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Nhờ cách đấu điện 1 pha cho khoan bàn 3 pha bằng biến tần SV015iG5A-2

## v0danh

Mình có con biến tần cũ SV015iG5A-2







Thông số của nóa:
INPUT: 380-480V | 3 pha | 5.3A | 50Hz
output: 0-iNPUT V | 3 pha | 4A | 0.1-400HZ | 3KVA

Các bác cho hỏi là con này có thể đấu điện nhà cho con khoan bàn 3 pha không? (Khoan bàn Kitagawa 3 pha 200V | 200W )
Và nếu được cho xin cách đấu luôn ạ.

Cám ơn.

----------

cuongc8x

----------


## CKD

Bác kiếm con biến tần có điện áp vào 220V đã.
Điện nhà có 220V thôi.

----------

